# Effect of antibiotics on IBS



## Julie Elisabeth (Jul 24, 2012)

I have had to take antibiotics for various reasons, such as urinary tract infections, post dental implant, extraction, etc. Every time I take it I have diarrhea. When I am not taking antibiotics I take Immodium, which, knock on wood, has been effective should I have difficulty but apparently Immodium is contraindicated while taking antibiotics because of the potential for C-Difficile infection. I try to take probiotics when I am taking antibiotics but it does not appear to help much.Any suggestions?I just finished a round of Zithromax and found out I have a UTI. I am reluctant to take antibiotics because of aggravating the IBS.


----------



## Friday (Dec 9, 2008)

Hello Julie ElisabethDoes it say in the medicine leaflet that you shouldn't take imodium when taking antibiotics? I've just been prescribed antibiotics and my doctor didn't mention this to me. I can't see anything about it in the leaflet but did your doctor tell you not to take imodium at the same time?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Most IBS'ers have trouble with antibiotics.


> When I am not taking antibiotics I take Immodium, which, knock on wood, has been effective should I have difficulty but apparently Immodium is contraindicated while taking antibiotics because of the potential for C-Difficile infection.


Don't know where you heard that imodium is contraindicated with antibiotics because of potential C-Diff, but that simply isn't true.Antibiotics themselves can cause C-Diff. Imodium has nothing to do with it.So take your antibiotics... take the imodium and take a real good probiotic to prevent C-Diff.Ask your Dr if there is an alternative to antibiotics for the UTI. (For me, IMHO it depends on the severity of the UTI as to whether or not I take antibiotics for it.) Discuss this with your Dr.


----------



## Julie Elisabeth (Jul 24, 2012)

BQ said:


> Most IBS'ers have trouble with antibiotics.Usually the insert with the antibiotic indicates that antidiarrheal medications are contraindicated if one has severe diarrhea due to antibiotics because it can make it worse.JulieDon't know where you heard that imodium is contraindicated with antibiotics because of potential C-Diff, but that simply isn't true.Antibiotics themselves can cause C-Diff. Imodium has nothing to do with it.So take your antibiotics... take the imodium and take a real good probiotic to prevent C-Diff.Ask your Dr if there is an alternative to antibiotics for the UTI. (For me, IMHO it depends on the severity of the UTI as to whether or not I take antibiotics for it.) Discuss this with your Dr.


----------



## Julie Elisabeth (Jul 24, 2012)

Usually the insert that comes with the antibiotic warns that if someone has severe diarrhea they should not take anti diarrheal meds because it could make the problem worse. No doctor has ever routinely mentioned this to me when prescribing antibiotics but I think doctors don't know.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I have never read that in an antibiotic insert. I would take the imodium.But if you are nervous about it... call your Dr.


----------



## KevronRunningFromTheRuns (Jul 26, 2012)

BQ said:


> Most IBS'ers have trouble with antibiotics.Don't know where you heard that imodium is contraindicated with antibiotics because of potential C-Diff, but that simply isn't true.Antibiotics themselves can cause C-Diff. Imodium has nothing to do with it.So take your antibiotics... take the imodium and take a real good probiotic to prevent C-Diff.Ask your Dr if there is an alternative to antibiotics for the UTI. (For me, IMHO it depends on the severity of the UTI as to whether or not I take antibiotics for it.) Discuss this with your Dr.


If I remember right, there is a similar warning on the immodium not to take it with antibiotics. I believe its more of a warning than a hard contra-indication, in case someone might have c-diff from antibiotics, or similar pathogenic bacteria with antibiotic resistance, and might be trying to treat it with over the counter stuff in stead of going to the doctor. This would delay treatment, and make the cdiff infection worse, by eliminating one of our bodies natural defenses to cdiff (ie elimaination, by diarrhea).For most people though the risk of cdiff is really low even with antiobiotic usage...and since you have had problems with diarrhea for a while w/ IBS, the immodium is probably safe, since your problem is almost surely IBS related and not cdiff related. If your immune system is compromised though (from hiv, or from prednisone for example), make sure to check with your doctor first regarding the immodium though, or if your digestive problems have been much worse than normal...but otherwise its probably safe.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I would still take the imodium..... I have had C-Diff before and I know IBS D from C-Diff D.


----------



## Friday (Dec 9, 2008)

I've just asked my doctor. Reply was to definitely keep taking loperamide when taking antibiotics.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Ive just been through a course of trimethoprim for a uti and they actually constipate me with absolutely no side effects at all and i take codeine and imodium daily too.


----------

